# Oberon News from Facebook!



## Cora (Dec 18, 2009)

This was posted on Facebook about 30 minutes ago:

"Hello everyone! Brendan and I wanted to send a special message thanking all of you for supporting us so generously in 2009, for your wonderful appreciation, suggestions and your efforts to spread the word! We can’t express how energizing it is to bask in your praise and of course, fix our mistakes!

Just a note too on ...the hot topic of colors and images. Until 2009 Oberon Design’s reputation was based on our long history of selling journal covers. We were known as a journal company.

We’ve been building up our image library for twenty five years. This is why there are more image choices for journals than e reader covers. On average it costs us several thousand dollars to get a new image off the ground and half that to add an image to a new product. We have to sell a whole bunch of covers to recoup this cost.

This is why we may freely offer new images on popular items but not on less popular ones. In other words, new images have to earn their way. Typically, we offer two to four new images a year and test them for popularity. New images for 2010 will be released in the late spring.

We are in the process of a website upgrade, adding a 3rd color choice to e reader covers and showing all 3 color choices on the buy pages of all our leather products. Remember that color settings on computer monitors are very different, so we can’t guarantee that what you see on your screen will match your cover exactly, though in most instances it’s very close! I hope this clarifies some of your questions. Thank you again everyone!! Becca"



So exciting! I wonder which colors they will choose for the e reader covers, and what their new images will be!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm REALLY hoping they add taupe as an additional color choice for more of the covers.  it really is so pretty in person. I got to see one at one of our meet-ups. And I've got my fingers crossed that Seaside is on their list for spring release (with taupe being a choice)


----------



## Cora (Dec 18, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm REALLY hoping they add taupe as an additional color choice for more of the covers. it really is so pretty in person. I got to see one at one of our meet-ups. And I've got my fingers crossed that Seaside is on their list for spring release (with taupe being a choice)


That would be gorgeous. It would also be nice to have a water-themed cover that wasn't in an Asian style. I like the Wave cover, but it only makes me think of Japanese wood-block prints.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I am so happy to hear that Oberon is going to add additional color options and actually show the cover in that color!  Thanks for the update!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

That is awesome


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I, too, am hoping for Seaside in the Kindle cover. Or that hummingbird one that someone posted.


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm hoping for the Seaside in Taupe as well.  I thought about posting a comment on their Facebook wall suggesting the same (or suggesting that they take a customer poll), but haven't done it yet...


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

LOL.. thank you Cora


I just posted this  here a few minutes ago .. you beat me too it ... enjoy!

LuvmyBrats

I am sorry to tell you we are probably going to discontinue the Taupe color, we simply don't have enough orders in that color to maintain it, so as you can imagine we will not be adding anything with that color.

One last thing, we are also discontinuing the Hummingbird.. the reason has to do with the amount of black dyes in the design as it is, the cover is very difficult to make at this point. So please be aware that is not an option but we will keep you posted if anything changes.


----------



## shamrocker (Jan 21, 2010)

Please, if you can, let us know of any other covers and journal designs that might be discontinued so we can order them before you do! For example I have the Daffodil and Iris design journals on my *want list*, to make into a Kindle cover... maybe on the website, a tab for "soon to be discontinued".

shamrocker who loves her Celtic Hounds Kindle2 cover in Wine


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

Right now nothing has changed except the hummingbird but we don't have it on the website.  If anything else changes we will be sure to post it.  I will pass on the suggestion to put it on the website.. but we will let you know as choices come up and things are added.

The Taupe decision is not 100% firm.. but it is heading that way.. we simply don't have enough interest in the color but i know we won't be adding it to anything.

The Hummingbird has been a big back and forth for a while, but as of now I am not aware of other changes and will post them ASAP.. thanks again!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the Taupe. It's a very pretty color.


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

I agree,.. but we just didn't have enough orders for it.. I think part of the issue is it does not translate as well online, but if anything changes on this we will let you know ASAP


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

OberonDesign.com said:


> I agree,.. but we just didn't have enough orders for it.. I think part of the issue is it does not translate as well online, but if anything changes on this we will let you know ASAP


Thanks guys.


----------



## Cora (Dec 18, 2009)

OberonDesign.com said:


> LOL.. thank you Cora
> 
> I just posted this here a few minutes ago .. you beat me too it ... enjoy!
> 
> ...


Hehe, I figured I'd share with anyone that wasn't on Facebook.

I might have to order the Avenue of Trees in Taupe sooner than I thought. I got my Celtic Hounds in Wine, which I absolutely love, and it only made me want more! Thank you for letting us know, though. I'd have hated to just see it gone.


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

Well, I'm sorry to hear about Taupe too, but if it's not attracting enough customers, then that makes sense


----------



## felixflex (Jan 21, 2010)

hi,

I don't know if you have made any decisions yet, but do you consider making the da Vinci cover available for the kindle dx?


Felix


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I posted this in another thread but I'll post here as well  I'm interested to see the new designs but selfishly I hope the wild rose design doesn't go anywhere for a few months.  I hope to order it in blue very soon


----------



## Cora (Dec 18, 2009)

Ahh, I couldn't help it. I ordered my Avenue of Trees in Taupe. Hearing that the color might be discontinued finally pushed me to make the purchase!


----------



## kindlenewbie (Mar 17, 2009)

If you do (or even if you don't) delete taupe Kindle covers, would you please consider offering the Avenue of Trees cover in dark green? I've emailed Oberon about this too with no response (I'm clear they're busy; I'm not complaining). Oberon, if you do offer it, I promise I'll buy one!


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I think the Acanthus design is cool, that would make a great cover in any color.  

And of course, I've always wanted the greenman available


----------



## cjonthehill (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm hoping hoping hoping for the roses cover in DX size!  ***fingers crossed****  It will match my Oberon tote......which holds my DX perfectly!


----------



## robjond (Nov 19, 2009)

I understand your decision to discontinue taupe.  BUT, I am so glad that I got my taupe Avenue of Trees.  I think if more people actually saw the taupe in person you would get more orders.  It is such a beautiful carmel color that would do great justice to many of your designs.  I love your products.  They are made to last a lifetime and well worth the price!


----------



## dhajra (Jun 2, 2009)

I agree on the taupe.  It is very nice in person.  My first Oberon cover was the Raven, and I meant to order blue, but somehow ordered taupe instead.  It turned out to be lovely, though.  Very  natural looking.

I also have the peacock in blue, and it's absolutely gorgeous.  I would order another one, but I'm sort of waiting until I'm forced to upgrade from my K1 -- far in the future, I hope!


----------



## DeborahLuvs2read (Feb 9, 2010)

I first heard about Oberon design on the kindle discussions and was utterly amazed when I went to the website and saw their beautiful covers. I ordered the sky blue peacock and have the blue skin coming with the tranquil tree in the background. After reading all the posts here,  I could help to see that several people have more than one cover. I really loved the Tree of Life and kept going back and forth and finally decided on the peacock. However, I still dream of the Tree as well. Do you just change them up if you have 2? Kinda like changing purses


----------



## Cora (Dec 18, 2009)

I got my Taupe Avenue of Trees and I love it! I don't have a chance to post a picture yet, but the color is gorgeous and I have to say that something about the taupe leather is just so much softer (in a good way) than the wine leather. And when I opened the package... I couldn't help but gasp at how beautiful it was. I'm absolutely in love with my Avenue of Trees in taupe and it's even more amazing than I could have imagined from pictures.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I am hoping that Oberon will address the color issues that some of the posters are talking about.  They speculate that they are changing leather or dyes and the coloring is not consistent.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

OK, so now I am totally confused! I just came here to double check that Oberon had indeed communicated that they would not be making the hummingbirds Kindle cover, no matter what - and indeed that's what one of their posts here says. But I just got off the Amazon Kindle Boards, and someone there just informed everyone else that they just got off the phone with Oberon and is getting a Hummingbird Kindle cover made - and that she was just given a choice of colors to choose from. I mean, I am VERY happy for that person, really, but, I am getting a bit confused??

And again, I LOVE my Oberon cover, it's just that personally I would love to buy another one but what I want doesn't exist in the color I want, and I've been waiting for Oberon to make all designs available in all colors with choice of buttons - which is someting they had announced last year for 2010, and I'm trying to be patient but, well, who of us is patient when it comes to beloved Oberon  ?

ETA: AS WAS JUST POINTED OUT BELOW BY LADYWOLZ, I SEEM TO HAVE MISUNDERSTOOD THE PERSON'S POST ON AMAZON - APPARENTLY SHE HAD PLACED HER ORDER EARLIER, WHEN IT WAS STILL POSSIBLE. SORRY!!!!


----------



## GoldenKindle (Jan 11, 2010)

I am thinking about getting a second Oberon cover.  I really want another purple cover to go along with my purple ROH.  I am hoping that there will be more designs available with the purple color.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

GoldenKindle said:


> I am hoping that there will be more designs available with the purple color.


I'm hoping red ToL


----------



## ladyvolz (Dec 23, 2008)

Neo, that person on the amazon kindle boards ALREADY had her oberon hummingbird cover.  She has a picture of it on her "homepage" at Amazon.  She doesn't say when she called and ordered, but as of the time of her posting, she had already received it.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

ladyvolz said:


> Neo, that person on the amazon kindle boards ALREADY had her oberon hummingbird cover. She has a picture of it on her "homepage" at Amazon. She doesn't say when she called and ordered, but as of the time of her posting, she had already received it.


Oooops, sorry, my bad!!! I took it as in her calling on that day, i.e. yesterday, and just got really confused 

Will go back to edit my previous post accordingly! Thank you for letting me know


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

The person ordered it by phone on 19th January and was told she had a choice of colour.  And she received it.


----------

